# Congratulations Adler



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2008)

We may have missed his birthday, but this milestone must not be forgotten. Adler passed the 30,000 mark


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2008)

Serve the beer Chris!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2008)

I did not even notice...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2008)

that's what we're for. Always looking for a new party. I think a virtual beer is appropriate here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes it is


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Chris. Drink one for me.

[Marcel, I fixed it]

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Adler, I give you a toast, but I'm not 21 yet.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2008)

Do we need a reason to party Marcel?? 8)


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2008)

No, but someone needs to pay the beer


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 28, 2008)

I volunteer Lucky to pay, since he keeps finding money layin' around his place...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Chris.I give you a toast I'm already over the 21.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats from one Chris to another!

and I second the motion for Lucky to pay for the beverages!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2008)

And I third the motion... Jan's gotta buy, its official.....

Dont know how u did it Chris, but damn, 30k posts... Its almost obscene...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Adler.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 28, 2008)

30,000 is remarkable!

Congrats Chris!

TO


----------



## seesul (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Chris, you wife must be happy


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2008)

Top stuff Chris, well done mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 28, 2008)

Well done mate.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 28, 2008)

Holy crap! Congrats!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2008)

Holy sh--!!!! That's alot of freakin posts.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats, and I agree, Jan can get the beers in!


----------



## Soren (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats m8!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Congrats Adler, I give you a toast, but I'm not 21 yet.



Your good, I am in Germany. You can drink beer at 16 here...



lesofprimus said:


> Dont know how u did it Chris, but damn, 30k posts... Its almost obscene...



I have a lot of free time at work man, so basically I get paid to post on this site!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2008)

Speech...speech...speech....speech!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 29, 2008)

Thats a lot of posts...............anyways congrats!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2008)

You had quite a few when you were over in the world's largest sandbox too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2008)

evangilder said:


> You had quite a few when you were over in the world's largest sandbox too.



That is true. This place helped get me through that **** hole.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 30, 2008)

congrats adler!


----------

